# Uber new car discount without uber financing



## someuberguy567 (Dec 9, 2016)

How does uber new car discounts work ? Can i get the discounts without financing through uber?

Can anyone send me a Nissan Leaf coupon code?

thank you.


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

Far as I know there's no coupon. You identify which car you want from among those elgible, go in to the dealer and make your deal, and THEN identify yourself as an Uber driver to have them know the extra money off the price.


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

For me, the 200 mile range of the Leaf would be a deal breaker. I can easily cover more than two hundred miles in a day. Just last weekend I had one single ride that earned me nearly 300 bucks, that I would have had to decline because I didn't have the range for it.


----------



## someuberguy567 (Dec 9, 2016)

yojimboguy said:


> Far as I know there's no coupon. You identify which car you want from among those elgible, go in to the dealer and make your deal, and THEN identify yourself as an Uber driver to have them know the extra money off the price.


Text from uber vehicle solutions
*"Once you're approved to drive on Uber, log on to your partner account and visit the Vehicle Marketplace section for a list of discount codes. You must present these codes when you visit a participating dealership. No account?"*


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

Why are you asking the question if you know the answer? Uber doesn't say anything about needing a coupon, only some kind of code number.


----------



## someuberguy567 (Dec 9, 2016)

yojimboguy said:


> Why are you asking the question if you know the answer? Uber doesn't say anything about needing a coupon, only some kind of code number.


I don't have access to that in my dashboard , since vehicle solutions is not available in my area yet, i was hoping someone can get a code , print out of the page.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

See if you can find a local car leasing company in Dallas and get a quote from them instead of going to the dealer or using Uber

Lease or purchase I've never seen better pricing then from a leasing company that buys wholesale from the dealer

And whatever range the leaf claims to have is in perfect conditions buyer beware


----------



## someuberguy567 (Dec 9, 2016)

Uber discount for a leaf is $8000, if that can be stacked with Nissan finance $4000 discount , it puts a new leaf at almost $10-$15k price with federal incentives. I don't think anyone can beat that.


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

This is all I can find on uber.com regarding buying a new car with a discount:

*I need a vehicle*
If you're a new or existing driver-partner interested in buying or leasing a vehicle, Uber offers several options.

Uber discounts on select new cars are available from Toyota, Maruti, Fiat, Hyundai, etc. Please visit office in case of any questions.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

yojimboguy said:


> For me, the 200 mile range of the Leaf would be a deal breaker. I can easily cover more than two hundred miles in a day. Just last weekend I had one single ride that earned me nearly 300 bucks, that I would have had to decline because I didn't have the range for it.


----------



## bodeguero (Dec 4, 2016)

What is that??? I'm assuming a 2nd battery or something? How much do they go for?


----------



## QuietInTheBack (Dec 16, 2016)

Man. Just bought a brand new car and am looking to be an Uber driver. Wish I'd have known about the discounts prior. Just came home with a loaded '17 Prius V.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

someuberguy567 said:


> Uber discount for a leaf is $8000, if that can be stacked with Nissan finance $4000 discount , it puts a new leaf at almost $10-$15k price with federal incentives. I don't think anyone can beat that.


The federal incentive (tax credit) goes to the lessor, right? So it should be reflected in the lease payment. At least that's the way I remember it worked on the Prius several years ago. OTOH, if you buy instead of leasing, you would need to show enough taxable income to make the $7500 tax credit work- something that might prove difficult on Uber net after deducting all expenses. If you don't owe at least that much in taxes, you wind up paying more for the car, the way I understand it. Maybe the credit rolls over to succeeding years?
Disclosure: I'm not a tax professional, but I would consult one before signing a deal, and not take a car salesman's word on it.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

yojimboguy said:


> For me, the 200 mile range of the Leaf would be a deal breaker. I can easily cover more than two hundred miles in a day. Just last weekend I had one single ride that earned me nearly 300 bucks, that I would have had to decline because I didn't have the range for it.


Its not 200

Thats tesla

Leaf is like ~70


----------

